# Need some math help



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

ok so basically just thinking out loud, looking at possible future addition to my layout.
The problem, looking at putting a bridge in to access addition, trying to figure % of grade, 19" of run to 3" (22' HO scale) of rise. In my mind it looks to steep already. I have a scale chart but am lost reading it trying to figure it out.
Thanks for any help.

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's WAY steep! A 1% grade is 1" of rise in 100", you're doing three times that in a fifth of the distance! You're talking a 15% grade there, WAY too much for any scale!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks John, I kind of figured that just looking at it but just wanted to check the math and make sure. 
And yeah the bridge idea has just left the building completely.

:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it'll have to be a different bridge at least.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to just come off the curve at one end on the flat and cross over to the addition. Just thought the bridge would give it a differnt look but just not going to make it work with the space I have open.
Thanks again 

David


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you doing a cog rail line? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Now that would be different wouldn't it. 
If I wasn't such a newbie at this I might just give it a shot :laugh:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is a very rough idea of what I'm planning on doing since I can't do the bridge.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you come off the main like this?
Or get a curved switch and come off the curve?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to go with the curve switch. Can't come off the main like that because there is a mountain in both corners with a small opening between them that will work out good.
Crap I put the wrong picture up there, this is the right one. And that is a very rough drawing that is still going to change I'm sure. Like move the factories in and run main to the outside and maybe another branch or two for dual engine house and something else, not sure yet.


----------

